# Merry Christmas



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Bad cat :twisted: lol


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Merry Christmas from Moby and me!

This is the only picture I could get - in the moment while he was contemplating how to kill me. He LOOKS calm...


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Those are great!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

LOL the first one im expecting.

the 2nd one..... well thats one p$%*£d off cat! lol ive never seen such a grumpy face, thats defintaly a "you're dead" look.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

wow that's great!

My girlfriend wanted to get something like that for Punky but I vetoed it, lol.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It's funny how our cats do things to make us mad but we HAVE to get that pic of them doing it. Funny pics.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yup I can see Sugar doing this when our little tree goes up. And Moby does look a bit flushed and mad but he still says Merry Christmas! :wink:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Those are both great! I love Moby in the reindeer ears, how adorable.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, love the tree pic.

But poor Moby.... :lol:


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Bean, you better watch out or Santa's gonna mistake Moby for Comet or Blitzen and the next thing you know, your poor cat will have to ride that jolly old fat guy around the world! :lol:


----------

